# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Embalses sin Cordenadas Geograficas

## Embalses

Hacemos una petición de colaboración para toda aquella persona que quiera colaborar localizando estos embalses de los que aun no poseemos su localización en Google Maps.

Para localizarlos hay que ir a la pagina correspondiente y alli encontrareis un link para hacerlo de forma facil (moviendo esa especie de globito a la nueva posición).



Gracias por anticipado a todos.

ACEBO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-4-.html
LOS ALGARBES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-11-.html
EL ALISILLO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-12-.html
LOS ALMERIQUES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-13-.html
EL AMPARO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-17-.html
ARENALES DE MAZA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-22-.html
ARROYO DEL FRESNILLO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-25-.html
LA CIGÃEÃA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-53-.html
BENAMARIAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-75-.html
TARDAJOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-92-.html
VALDESAMARIO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-96-.html
BODON DE LA IBIENZA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-111-.html
CASTROVIDO 1    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-120-.html
EL COBANALLO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-123-.html
LANCARA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-134-.html
LOMILLA DE AGUILAR    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-136-.html
SAN FERNANDO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-147-.html
TABUYO DEL MONTE    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-154-.html
VELILLA DE GUARDO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-157-.html
ZORITA DE LOS MOLINOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-162-.html
AYALA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-178-.html
AZLOR    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-179-.html
AZULES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-181-.html
CABRIANA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-193-.html
CAMINO ERENTXUN    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-196-.html
CHIMO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-212-.html
ESTANCA  PERDIGUERO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-227-.html
FRANCIS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-238-.html
GORBEA I    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-242-.html
IRURAIZ    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-254-.html
LANCHARES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-261-.html
LASARRA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-263-.html
MALVECINO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-281-.html
MAR LAGO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-288-.html
MINERA SANTA MARTA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-300-.html
EL MOLINO (ELBURGO)    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-301-.html
MONREAL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-303-.html
MORGEMUT    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-311-.html
LA NAVAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-314-.html
ORERA 2    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-317-.html
PIEDRALUENGA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-327-.html
EL FONTANAL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-333-.html
GALLARDO-LOS YESEROS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-335-.html
LA GAMONOSA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-336-.html
GARGANTAFRIA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-340-.html
LA GITANA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-343-.html
HUERTA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-358-.html
JARA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-363-.html
JARILLA - JARETA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-364-.html
LOBATON    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-374-.html
MARUANAS-CHARCO RIAÃEZ    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-380-.html
LOS MELONARES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-383-.html
LOS MOLINILLOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-390-.html
MOLINO DE GUADALEN    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-391-.html
PANZACOLA II    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-402-.html
EL PAVO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-403-.html
LAS PEÃUELAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-408-.html
RANCHO DOÃANA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-426-.html
SAN NICOLAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-439-.html
SAN PABLO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-441-.html
AGUA BLANCA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-467-.html
ALBUERA CASABAYA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-472-.html
ALBUERA DE FERIA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-473-.html
ALISAL / SAN MIGUEL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-475-.html
ARROYOCUNCOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-478-.html
LA ATALAYA DEL CAMPILLO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-479-.html
LOS BATANES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-480-.html
CALABAZAL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-486-.html
LA ACASA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-496-.html
CASTILLEJOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-499-.html
LA COLADA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-505-.html
COVADONGA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-508-.html
LAS CULEBRAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-513-.html
DIQUE PINO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-515-.html
FUENTE CORREAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-520-.html
GARNACHA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-523-.html
LA HOYA / TELIARAN    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-530-.html
JARILLA NOGALES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-534-.html
MARIDIAZ    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-539-.html
LAS MELLIZAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-542-.html
MINAS HERRERIAS 3    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-543-.html
MONTE FELIX / TORIL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-546-.html
NAVALESPINO / RIO I    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-550-.html
LOS PASTIZALES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-558-.html
RINCON DE BALLESTEROS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-571-.html
EL ROSAL / RIO II    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-575-.html
SAUCEDILLA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-580-.html
SILILLOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-583-.html
TEJONERAS ALTAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-588-.html
TEJONERAS BAJAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-589-.html
VALDELREY    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-600-.html
ZAFRA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-607-.html
LA ZORRA 1    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-610-.html
BETIES I    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-626-.html
FLORA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-639-.html
MORA DE RUBIELOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-647-.html
PARAJE DE GALENO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-651-.html
EL PICAZO / HENCHIDEROS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-653-.html
SAN VICENTE    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-658-.html
TOLL DE CARMELO I    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-664-.html
CABANELAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-693-.html
CAMEIJA / VIÃAO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-695-.html
CASOYO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-699-.html
LAS FRAGAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-714-.html
IBIUR    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-721-.html
LASTRA / LA NANSA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-727-.html
LEBOREIRO / MAO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-728-.html
LLODIO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-732-.html
LA MORTERA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-741-.html
RIBASALTAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-756-.html
SAN ANDRES TACONES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-762-.html
TUIMIL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-775-.html
VALDEMURIO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-777-.html
VILL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-785-.html
CARCABO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-794-.html
RAMBLA DE LOS CHARCOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-821-.html
SECA SALADA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-829-.html
FIÃANA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-852-.html
GRANADOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-854-.html
GUADALMANSA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-857-.html
LLANO DE LA LECHE    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-864-.html
ALBUERA SAN JORGE    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-885-.html
ARENALEJO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-898-.html
ARROYO DE LA PUEBLA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-903-.html
ARROYO DE LA VENTA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-904-.html
EL BOQUERON    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-922-.html
CALZADILLA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-937-.html
LOS CARBAJALES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-940-.html
CASARES DE LAS HURDES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-943-.html
CHARCA ARROYO DE LA LUZ    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-956-.html
LA ENCINILLA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-966-.html
GARCIA (CACERES)    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-978-.html
GARCIAZ    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-979-.html
GARGANTA DEL OBISPO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-981-.html
GARGANTA ELIZA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-982-.html
JETREROS / SALORINO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1002-.html
MADROÃERAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1007-.html
MANUFACTURAS BEJAR    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1012-.html
MATA DE ALCANTARA II    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1016-.html
LAS NAVAS DEL MARQUES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1037-.html
EL PAJARERO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1041-.html
PALOMERO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1044-.html
PEGUERINOS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1047-.html
PERALEDA DE SAN ROMAN    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1049-.html
LA PESGA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1051-.html
PIEDRALAVES    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1055-.html
PINOFRANQUEADO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1058-.html
LOS PRADOS DE CASA JUDÃO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1066-.html
QUEBRADA DE TIENDAS    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1069-.html
RIBERA DE MULA    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1071-.html
LAGO NEGRO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1091-.html
RABIGEL    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1097-.html
RUMEDO INFERIOR    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1105-.html
SALADO    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1110-.html
SAN JUAN DE TORAN    http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1113-.html

----------


## sergi1907

Hola.

He puesto las del embalse de La Palma d'Ebre, creo que es así como se hace. Si no es correcto ya me diréis algo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo también las he puesto, las de ese y las de varios más.
Tampoco sé si lo he hecho bien.

----------


## Embalses

Teneis que situar el dibujito en las Nuevas coordenadas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Le he dao a guardar la de Bayco, pero sigue apareciendo siempre en Madrid : \

----------


## perdiguera

> Teneis que situar el dibujito en las Nuevas coordenadas.
> 
> Un saludo.


¿Quieres decir con eso que hay que poner el mapa y que no se puede poner el híbrido?, o ¿Es que hay que poner alguna cosa más aparte de centrar el embalse en la foto aérea?
¿Hay que poner las coordenadas X e Y de la posición del embalse?
No me lío más, ni te lío.
Espero tu respuesta, un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ En teoria creo que hay que darle al botoncito de "Guardar Nueva Posición", y con eso basta. Pero lo que me extraña es que luego vuelva a salir centrado en Madrid  : \

----------


## Embalses

Tienes que mover esa especie de globito (marcador geografico) a la nueva posición.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la aclaración

----------


## Salut

Bueno, colocadas La Novia/La Vieja y Bayco u Ortigosa  :Big Grin: 


EDIT: Y José Bautista

----------


## juanlo

Yo He empezado por el final.
Situado el de Villanueva de la Vera.

----------


## sergi1907

Y el de Utxesa listo :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo había puesto la Torrassa y Torán.
El de Torán no es el de Pont de Rei, habría que habilitar otro enlace para éste.

----------


## juanlo

Los 5 últimos están ya.
En otro ratito mas.

----------


## tescelma

He posicionado:

- Ayoo de Vidriales (incluida fecha de construcción)

- Casares de Arbás

SALUDOS

----------


## tescelma

De paso he corregido la posición de:

- Puente Porto (estaba señalando al embalse de Cárdena, que sigue sin aparecer en el listado).

- Congosta de Vidriales (la marca estaba desplazada al norte)


Por cierto, el embalse de Puente Porto, debido a las obras recientemente realizadas (rebajado del aliviadero), su capacidad de embalse ha pasado de 23 Hm3 a 11 Hm3.

SALUDOS

----------


## juanlo

Los 20 últimos están situados.

----------


## tescelma

El de Irueña situado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola, ¿podríais editar la lista y quitar los ya situados, para poder hacer mejor las cosas y no repetir los ya situados?  :Wink: 

Gracias, un saludo.

----------


## Embalses

Ya están de nuevo actualizados los que faltan.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los Melonares ya está situado  :Wink: .

PD: En la zona de Zafra, Feria, Lapa y esos lugares, hay un montón de mini-embalses y yo no me aclaro cual es el de Zafra, cual el de Albufera de Feria, y hay otro más.

----------


## juanlo

Utilizando el buscador del Google Earth para localizar la población, y a la vez los mapas del http://sigpac.mapa.es/fega/visor/ resulta menos complicado encontrarlos.

----------


## JMTrigos

Buenas, puestos Ibiur, San Andres de los Tacones y Valdemurio.
Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Hablado con el alcalde de Caneján ayer por la tarde, me indica que el embalse de Torán se llama realmente de San Juan de Torán, que en el Pont de Rei no hay ningún embalse y que la cola del que se ve ahí corresponde con un embalse francés en el Garona.
Lo que hay en el Pont de Rei es una central hidroeléctrica que recibe aguas del embalse de San Juan de Torán mediante una canalización que tiene tramos en túnel.

Por otra parte el sistema llamado Valle de Arán se corresponde con la unión, mediante conducciones, de los siguientes embalses:
En el río Ruda, el Estany Major y el Estany Superior de Saboredo,
En el Río Aiguamoix, el Estany Major de Colomeres y el Estany Obago.
En el río Valartíes, Lac de Rus, Estany Tòrt de Rius, el Estany de Mar y el Embalse de la Restanca.
Además del Embalse del Llano de Moncasau que no tiene río asociado.
Todos ellos se unen, mediante conducciones y se obtien la energía en la central hidroeléctrica de Artíes.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Yo he colocado dos espero haberlo hecho bien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  El Amparo, que en verdad, creo que es La Restiga, una balsa cerca de la finca el Amparo, que tiene tambien estación de bombeo desde el canal del bajo Guadalquivir y La Gitana en Lora del Río, tambien al lado del canal y dentro de la finca La Gitana.

----------


## juanlo

> Hablado con el alcalde de Caneján ayer por la tarde, me indica que el embalse de Torán se llama realmente de San Juan de Torán, que en el Pont de Rei no hay ningún embalse y que la cola del que se ve ahí corresponde con un embalse francés en el Garona.
> Lo que hay en el Pont de Rei es una central hidroeléctrica que recibe aguas del embalse de San Juan de Torán mediante una canalización que tiene tramos en túnel.
> 
> Por otra parte el sistema llamado Valle de Arán se corresponde con la unión, mediante conducciones, de los siguientes embalses:
> En el río Ruda, el Estany Major y el Estany Superior de Saboredo,
> En el Río Aiguamoix, el Estany Major de Colomeres y el Estany Obago.
> En el río Valartíes, Lac de Rus, Estany Tòrt de Rius, el Estany de Mar y el Embalse de la Restanca.
> Además del Embalse del Llano de Moncasau que no tiene río asociado.
> Todos ellos se unen, mediante conducciones y se obtien la energía en la central hidroeléctrica de Artíes.


Posiblemente el embalse de Torán/Pont de Rei http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1133...nt-de-rey.html y el de San Juan de Toran http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1113...-de-toran.html, sean el mismo si os fijais datan del mismo año.
Además mirando en el visor en el río Torán solo hay un embalse.
Efectivamente en Pont de Rei hay un remanso de una presa situada en territorio Francés, y esta es en el río Garona no en el Torán.

----------


## sergi1907

Los embalses de Silillos y La Colada, ya están.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Al buscar algunos embalses de la lista, me encuentro que en los mapas del visor tienen un nombre distinto, el cual compruebo en las listas de embalses de la misma cuenca y no aparace como tal. Por lo tanto, al estar situados en el río y en el término municipal correspondientes, doy por hecho que son estos con otro nombre.
Por ejemplo:
-Embalse de Quebrada de tiendas http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1069...e-tiendas.html, situado en el arroyo del mismo nombre y en el término municipal de Talayuela, en el mapa del visor http://www.ign.es/iberpix/visoriberpix/visorign.html aparce como embalse del Pulido. Despues de mirar enla lista de todos los embalses del Tajo, esta no consta.

-Embalse de Pinofranqueado http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1058...ranqueado.html, situado en el río de los Angeles y en el término municipal de Pînofranqueado, buscando en el mapadel visor el único embalse situado en ese río es el embalse de los Angeles, el cual tampoco aparece en la lista de embalses del Tajo, por lo cual deduzco que se trata del mismo embalse.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo coloqué ayer Cárcabo, Seca Salada, Rambla de los Charcos y Mora de Rubielos.
Hoy el de Azlor pero no puedo situar el de San Vicente, en Muxamel, porque lo único que existe allá son balsas.

----------


## juanlo

> Yo coloqué ayer Cárcabo, Seca Salada, Rambla de los Charcos y Mora de Rubielos.
> Hoy el de Azlor pero no puedo situar el de San Vicente, en Muxamel, porque lo único que existe allá son balsas.



Lo más parecido a un embalse en el término de Muxamel es una especie de balsa que en el visor aparece con el nombre de Basses del Pantanet, en el riu Verd, aguas abajo riu Sec.
Si te parece bien lo sitúo.

----------


## juanlo

Bueno, creo que están todos ubicados.
Algunos ha sido como buscar una aguja en un pajar. Otros son meras balsas de riego, pero buscando en los mapas y por el nombre del arroyo o de la finca los he podido localizar.
En muchos de ellos que están fichados en el seprem y he adjuntado la capacidad y la fecha de finalización de los que no la tenían.
Si alguien cree que alguno no está bien posicionado pues que lo corrija.
Los que tienen menos de 1 Hm de capacidad, al ponerlo solo marca el número entero, osa si es 0.55 pues all final sale capacidad 0 Hms.

----------


## Luján

Vaya curro Juanlo.  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias!

----------


## perdiguera

Muchísimas gracias, juanlo.
A mí se me había olvidado por completo el tema.

----------

